# Long reef Monday 30th



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone up for longy Monday morning ? 5am ish i'm due for fish gotta get somthing else b4 the end of the year!!!

Matty


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I'll be heading out, I'll be getting there 5 ish.

Cheers


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck at longy tomoro im gunna give Moleneux point a go closer to where i am tonight and apparently the kings are on therre let us know how u go


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Keen but can't get out till 9ish..


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Well the swell was up, the sand monster out. Made for a fun entry, spent a very short time out there. Then decided to head back when the waves were peaking a good distance out. Fun getting back in and luckily remained dry  . Hope the swell has dropped for tomorrow.


----------

